# Early Menopause ... Pregnant with DE IVF ... Can I still breastfeed?



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello   

I am currently 35 weeks pregnant and the though crossed my mind earlier today as to whether I can breastfeed successfully considering I've undergone early menopause.  Sorry if this appears a daft question.  I have just assumed that I would be able to because my body is currently looking after and housing our beautiful little 'Sprog'.

Just a bit more information, sorry if too much, I have had any leaking or signs of lactating as yet.

Any comments welcomed!!


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Should read I have not had any signs or leaking or lactating as yet.

GV


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I can't see any reason why not, your body has produced the correct hormones for pregnancy, so there's no reason why it shouldn't for milk production. Don't worry about having had no signs yet, many women don't have anything throughout pregnancy, but the more often that you put baby to the breast, the more your body knows to produce the milk. 
All the best!

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks Emilycaitlin   That puts my mind at ease!

xx


----------

